# A Public Library of Music



## Lukecash12

Just extending an offer to enjoy and comment on the library of music I've compiled. Have any opinions on certain performances, or references and ideas to give? Feel free to let me know.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Lukecash12


----------



## emiellucifuge

I have been listening to your channel for a while now  Thank you!


----------



## Lukecash12

No, thank you. People like you are the reason it was formed.


----------



## MELISSA RICHARD

anyone know?

i am wishing to be able to listen to music off of internet website..while working in university library..instead of having to carry around and worry about an MP3 player

anyone happen to know?

thanks!


----------



## master412160

Yes its very nice music it makes me calm


----------

